# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Me ndihmo ne perzgjedhje

## Yllka01

Miq te dashur, ju falenderoj shum nese ndani pak kohe per mua, jam ne vitin e fundit te shkolles se mesme dhe si opsione per studime kam : FAKULTETIN E INXHINJERISË ELEKTRIKE DHE KOMPJUTERIKE, departamenti TELEKOMUNIKACION, mirepo dua ta di qfar lende ka ne kete drejtim apo a ka matematike, per arsye se dua te studioj nje drejtim ne te cilin nuk ka matematike, shpresoj te me ndihmoni !

----------


## grand3

Nuk ka inxhinieri pa matematike. Te trija deget qe ke ne plan kane ne themel matematiken. Meso se matematika nuk eshte gogol. Suksese!

----------

